
British Startup TransferWise Raises $58M - ghosh
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2015/01/25/british-start-up-transferwise-raises-58-million/?_r=0
======
dharma1
I have been a happy customer of Transferwise since beginning, they are
smashing it in every regard. Their zero fees for startups campaign was a great
way of spreading the word.

Good luck to them and fantastic to have more currencies available.

------
dhfromkorea
Given the pace of its growth, the future cumulative value should be
tremendously huge.

Keeping the 1st search positions with such competitive large-volume phrases as
"Transfer money to the USA" and "Transfer money to the UK" tells me it's
killing it. [search tested in NY-based VPN and Finland]

------
sdfjkl
Transferwise is neat. I'm however even more impressed by an article writing
about it without using the word "disrupt".

